# Corsair Vengeance 8GB Kit 1600



## Wackhead (12. August 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe seit einigen Tagen den o.g. RAM in ein Asrock 870 Extreme3 mit einem phenom II x4 965 verbaut und bekomme damit meinen PC einfach nicht stabil. Mit den empfohlenen 1.5 V friert der PC binnen Sekunden, meistens noch während des Bootvorgans, ein. Je höher ich gehe, umso stabiler wird das System. Allerdings weiß ich nicht, wie lange der Speicher eine dauerhafte Spannung von z.B. 1.65 Volt aushalten würde. Sind ähnliche Fälle bekannt, bzw. wie hoch kann ich bedenkenlos mit der Spannung hoch? Ich habe einige Reviews meines Boards gelesen, in denen ebenfalls der Corsair Speicher benutzt wurde, dort wurde nichts von einem overvolten erwähnt, weswegen ich etwas verunsichert bin.

Danke für jede Hilfe

LG Wackhead


----------



## Gast1111 (12. August 2011)

Hey,
bei AMD Systemen ist eine erhöhte Spannung von 1.65 bzw. 1.7V ganz normal


----------



## Bluebeard (13. August 2011)

Das ist normal, die 1,5V Vengeance sind auf SandyBridge Validiert - Das die Speicher bei AMD mehr brauchen liegt am Ramcontroller - der in der CPU ist, der braucht meist höhere Ramspannungen - die Speicher machen auch 1,7 Volt problemfrei mit und es beeinflusst die Garantie nicht!


----------



## Wackhead (13. August 2011)

Da bin ich ja beruhigt!

Vielen Dank für die Antworten und ein schönes Wochenende wünsche ich.

Gruß Wackhead


----------



## Bluebeard (16. Oktober 2011)

nicht dafür - immer gerne


----------

